# Size of tent for vertical SOG



## grapefruitmarmalade (Dec 6, 2014)

Hola. I'm new to this. Can I make due with a 23 inch x 23 inch tent for a 150watt/250watt HPS vertical SOG? Any other suggestions for such a small tent? like a scrog instead of a sog?
Also should I go for a 150watt barebulb or 250 watt with a cool tube?


----------



## NorthernHize (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi. I'm new here, but not to this. I have done grows that size but you didnt include your height so your question is hard to asnwer. however in a grow that size I would almost always do a scrog, unless your growing lowrider or mango. I remember i veged with 2 cfls and some blue leds, then flowered with a 250w HPS


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Dec 7, 2014)

NorthernHize said:


> Hi. I'm new here, but not to this. I have done grows that size but you didnt include your height so your question is hard to asnwer. however in a grow that size I would almost always do a scrog, unless your growing lowrider or mango. I remember i veged with 2 cfls and some blue leds, then flowered with a 250w HPS


Thanks kindly for your reply. I was afraid I would have to get some lowrider seeds. I realize I didn't convert properly: the tent is 2 feet by 2 feet with 4.5 feet of height. I think I got that right this time. I'm planning to take cuttings from a Special Kush 1 mom and make a donut shape inside the tent with the HPS, with little veg time. Did you veg vertical or horizontal?


----------



## NorthernHize (Dec 7, 2014)

Hello, with very limited height and width you will have very lmited growth and yield. the pots running up the side of your cabinet will take up a nearly a 1/3 of your horizontal space, if you did a donut shape that small I think you will find your plants growing into one another. I have still seen some lowrider plants that wanted to stretch either by growing style or pheno. I think you will find it more frustrating and time consuming. in that size cabinet I would keep it simple, my opinion would to stay horizontal for that cabinet.


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Dec 7, 2014)

NorthernHize said:


> Hello, with very limited height and width you will have very lmited growth and yield. the pots running up the side of your cabinet will take up a nearly a 1/3 of your horizontal space, if you did a donut shape that small I think you will find your plants growing into one another. I have still seen some lowrider plants that wanted to stretch either by growing style or pheno. I think you will find it more frustrating and time consuming. in that size cabinet I would keep it simple, my opinion would to stay horizontal for that cabinet.


Many thanks my good man! Will do just that until I can get my hands on some really really low ryders.


----------



## NorthernHize (Dec 7, 2014)

Glad I could help, good luck.


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Dec 8, 2014)

NorthernHize said:


> Glad I could help, good luck.


On second thought I might be able to pull it off. I'll let you know how it turns out. Peace


----------



## Kush Killington (Dec 8, 2014)

Cud pull it of easily. Hang bulb bare, 18" floor fan pointing up with pots around it. Wrap 4 ft tall screen around fan and grow plants up. Top, bend, twist, and tie plants into whatever shape is necessary. Keep plants on outside of screen as much as possible until 2-3 weeks of flower then jus let em do there thing.
Shud look somethin like..
 

Those are jus straight up growing. Veg horizontal, flowering vert.

Next to them i got plants i was alil more creative with to see if ill yield different. They look mo like...



First pic is the most recent into flower, controlling the growth better.
Other 2 have been flowering for awhile, believe i or not i have been defoliating heavily since they were put into flower, but those leaves keep commin back haha.

Sir KK


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Dec 8, 2014)

Kush Killington said:


> Cud pull it of easily. Hang bulb bare, 18" floor fan pointing up with pots around it. Wrap 4 ft tall screen around fan and grow plants up. Top, bend, twist, and tie plants into whatever shape is necessary. Keep plants on outside of screen as much as possible until 2-3 weeks of flower then jus let em do there thing.
> Shud look somethin like..
> View attachment 3309878
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I wanted to do. One question though in a vertical scrog do you defoliate the "back" of the plant a little bit or do you just force in and tie everything to the screen? I'll be going with a little less ventilation because all I will be able to afford in the following days is a 250 watt hps/mh (same ballast) and I hear those are dead easy to cool when they're hung vertically. It'll suit well for this little experiment. If I don't have patience to wait for the Kush mother plant I'm thinking of getting some Northern Light seeds and top the plants. Drain to waste buckets will give me some more headroom. The 250 should be able to cover that kind of area.

I'm also intrigued by the modular scrog design. Looks a lot easier and it should be a lot easier to put together. Far out man!! congrats. Just outta curiosity how much did you yield from these fuckers and with what light?


----------



## NorthernHize (Dec 9, 2014)

I get what your sayin, the pictures are nearly contrary to what I was saying. However I think it's a solution for a problem that doesn't exist. It would be the same principle to defoliate the back and tie off everything else, but how do you access the inside of the screen. Drain to waste would def be ideal. His grow suggests a 18" floor fan, so in your grow that would leave 2.5" around the screen inside of your 23" cabinet. I don't know if that 23" was an inside or outside measurement, so it could actually be relatively smaller, which at this point would be a bitch. Not to mention 2.5 inches isn't enough to prune around, I couldn't fit my hand around to the opposite side of that screen. Unless the sides and top lifted up as one piece then my last few sentences are null. I may just have to try a vertical grow along these dimensions and see what the pros and cons would be versus a nearly identical horizontal scrog that I have experience with.


----------



## Kush Killington (Dec 9, 2014)

@grape: I only defoliate the fronts. I tuck anything i can behind the screen and jus let it die off when it wants too.
This is still my first run with this design. No yields yet.
As far as drain to waste goes, i bottom feed half the time. They all in trays so i jus pour water into them and let them suck it up thru there fabric (smart) pots.

@Hize: an 18" floor fan is not required. Yu cud accomplish the same with a much smaller fan especially since he's only using 250w lights. I have 3 400w stacked. 18" fan is overkill but it works.
I can access any part of my plants simply by moving them, they all have their own screen stacked into there pot with bamboo.

Sir KK


----------



## elkamino (Dec 9, 2014)

Kush Killington said:


> Cud pull it of easily. Hang bulb bare, 18" floor fan pointing up with pots around it. Wrap 4 ft tall screen around fan and grow plants up. Top, bend, twist, and tie plants into whatever shape is necessary. Keep plants on outside of screen as much as possible until 2-3 weeks of flower then jus let em do there thing.
> Shud look somethin like..
> View attachment 3309878
> 
> ...


NICE setup. Got a journal?


----------



## Kush Killington (Dec 9, 2014)

elkamino said:


> NICE setup. Got a journal?


Haha no. Im shy 
Once i got my perpetual up to speed, ill share. My growroom, nutes, temps, etc all change at my whim. Im very...experimental. 
But always willing to help 

Sir KK


----------



## NorthernHize (Dec 9, 2014)

I completely understand what your saying, and ultimately find no fault in it. I gues to a fault I am just overly particular, and in terms of this size of grow would just always horizontaly scrog. I would however like updates as to how yours goes. Good luck to the both of you.


----------

